# Aprender como funciona un amplificador de audio



## rulfo (Ago 20, 2018)

Buenas. 
La idea es aprender  para los que no sabemos a distinguir distintas partes y la funcion de cada una de ellas en un amplificador, he cogido el siguiente esquema que pienso que para empezar es bastante sencillo, yo describiré lo poco que se, empezando por la entrada de audio nos encontramos un condensador de 1uf y una resistencia de 22k esto lo formaría un pequeño filtro para las frecuencias altas, a continuación tenemos los transistores bc557 que forman el par diferencial que lo poco que se es que siempre deben de estar apareado, con una ganancia lo más parecido posible entre ellos de no ser así podemos tenemos una mayor tensión de osffet (tensión de salida hacia los altavoces) incluso un consumo elevado, a continuación tenemos una resistencia de 4k7 y un condensador de 10uf de esta parte creo que se le llama desacople poco más puedo decir, tenemos d1 y d2 (diodos 1n4148) esta parte pienso que es para regular el Bias (corriente que circula por los amplificadores finales) si tenemos un Bías excesivo podemos añadir algún diodo más para bajar el valor, tenemos Q1 (Bd140) y Q4 (BD139) que serie los encargados de excitar a los dos transistores finales que serían Q2 (tip 3055) yQ3 (TIP2955) tenemos ya en la salida una resistencia de 10r en serie con un condensador de 100nf unido a tierra pienso que esta parte es la llamada Red de zobel y sería para filtrar frecuencias altas, ya poco más puedo decir de las demás partes, como modificar para variar el osffet , función de las demás resistencias, mejoras que se pueden añadir, modificar filtros como y para que, la funcion de Q5, todo lo que puedan añadir estaría bien para ir aprendiendo. 

Disculpen por todos los errores que he podido cometer, y para los Moderadores dísculpen si el tema nos es el apropiado. 

Gracias y saludos.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 20, 2018


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 10, 2018)

Yo tampoco se mucho, aunque lo entiendo a mi manera.
Para completar;
R8 (22K) junto al capacitor C3 (1uF), es donde se calcula la impedancia de entrada, que seria alrededor de 22K, no?.

R7 (100K) junto a la serie R6 (4K7) y C1 (10uF) son la realimentacion... Negativa?

Creo que Q5 (BD139) es una fuente de corriente, es asi?.

Bueno, espero no haberle errado mucho.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 10, 2018)

C3 determinara la la banda de frecuencia que amplifcara, para AC es un cortocircuito 22k polarizan la base y en conjunto marcan la impedancia de entrada, pero la impedancia de entrada que vera variara si ponemos un potenciometro....

R7 y R6 determinan forman parte de la red de realimentación y fijan la ganancia de tensión, 100/4.7 alrededor de 21.
Q5 no es una fuente de corriente de corriente para nada, por el contrario es pre driver en clase A consituye la salida del par diferencial, en su colector deberia haber 4 diodos para que trabaje en Clase AB, si solo hay dos trabajaría en clase B, son 4 diodos porque tiene salida complementaria, si fuera cuasicomplementaria necesitaria solo 3 diodos y una R.

Una fuente de corriente tiene la tensión fija ya sea mediante un zener o un par de diodos


----------



## rulfo (Oct 3, 2019)

pandacba dijo:


> C3 determinara la la banda de frecuencia que amplifcara, para AC es un cortocircuito 22k polarizan la base y en conjunto marcan la impedancia de entrada, pero la impedancia de entrada que vera variara si ponemos un potenciometro....





Buenas, ¿Se podría modificar c3 para tener mas graves o agudos en el amplificador??
¿Pero hasta que valor?
Gracias


----------



## En Clave de Retro (Nov 7, 2019)

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, ¿Se podría modificar c3 para tener mas graves o agudos en el amplificador??
> ¿Pero hasta que valor?
> Gracias



Como forma un filtro paso altas, se podrían eliminar los graves, haciendo C3 más pequeño. Pero creo que sería más limpio dejar pasar todas las frecuencias de audio, y ecualizar con un circuito separado. De esta manera hay menos interacciones entre parámetros del amplificador.



DJ T3 dijo:


> Creo que Q5 (BD139) es una fuente de corriente, es asi?.



Como muy bien dijo @pandacba, no es una fuente de corriente sino un simple amplificador en emisor común con carga resistiva (R3). No te dejes despistar por el resto del circuito. Si aislas ese transistor junto a R3 y R5, verás que es un emisor común. Y dije "carga resistiva", porque es habitual colocar una fuente de corriente (ahora sí) en sustitución de R3.

C2 tiene una función muy importante: evitar que el amplificador se vuelva inestable y oscile. Técnicamente, C2 introduce un polo en la respuesta del amplificador (un polo equivale a un filtro paso bajas) que garantiza que ninguna frecuencia a la salida que esté desfasada 180º tenga ganancia por encima de 1 (0 dB). La oscilación sucede porque al usar realimentación negativa —que invierte la fase 180º—, si se realimenta una señal que ya está desfasada 180º de por sí, se obtiene una señal en fase (180º +180º = 360º = 0º). De manera sencilla: una subida de tensión, por pequeña que sea, provoca una mayor subida, y así sucesivamente, hasta que satura la salida; y, luego, el proceso se repite a la inversa. La tensión sube y baja de manera indefinida. C2 atenúa la amplificación de esa frecuencia "malvada".



rulfo dijo:


> si tenemos un Bías excesivo podemos añadir algún diodo más para bajar el valor,


Lo ideal es usar un transistor bipolar y dos resistencias, en lugar de diodos. De esta manera se puede ajustar la polarización (bias) en un rango amplio y de manera bastante precisa. Se le suele llamar "multiplicador Vbe".


----------



## Hugo Pippan (Ago 25, 2020)

*Digamos que quiero diminuir la ganancia,* entendiendo que R7/R6= coeficiente de esta ganancia,aparte de diminuir la potencia, pierdo calidad? eficiencia?
En caso de ser por este metodo, es lo mismo diminuir R7 o aumentar R6?
Cual seria mas exactamente la función de C1? al modificar R7 ou R6 ou ambas, necesito modificar este capacitor? Sabiendo que este C1 tiene que ver con frecuencia, que sucede al subirlo o bajarlo? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 25, 2020)

La ganancia es:
Gv=1+R7/R6
En principio dá lo mismo modificar cualquiera, pero como C1 está en serie con R6 para formar un filtro pasa-altos que elimina la realimentación de DC y VLF....es mejor modificar R7 que cambiar R6 y C1.

PD: mas que eliminar, la realimenta con baja ganancia para que no se altere el offset y la polarización estática....pero bueno, se entiende la idea.


----------



## Hugo Pippan (Ago 25, 2020)

Gracias Dr.Zoidberg, entendido. Manteniendo la misma señal de entrada, pero diminuindo la ganancia, crees que en la practica pierdo calidad?(potencia, se que sí) Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 25, 2020)

Hugo Pippan dijo:


> Manteniendo la misma señal de entrada, pero diminuindo la ganancia, crees que en la practica pierdo calidad?


No necesariamente, pero si bajás mucho la ganancia podes desestabilizar el amplificador y convertirlo en un oscilador. La ganancia del amplificador del primer post es completamente razonable (26dB) y es un valor muy usado en todo tipo de amplificadores de relativamente baja potencia, así que YO no la cambiaría.
Lo que sí va contra la calidad del audio es que ese amplificador tiene los drivers + etapa de salida en configuración Darlington, pero la polarización estática no alcanza para lograr el funcionamiento en clase AB (ni siquiera para una clase B "pura") por que la tensión desarrollada por la serie de diodos en el colector el VAS solo alcanza a polarizar dos de las cuatro junturas base-emisor ==> es imposible eliminar/minimizar la distorsión por cruce y es muy audible a bajo volumen.

Comentá por que querés bajar la ganancia...


----------



## Hugo Pippan (Ago 25, 2020)

Son dos los motivos principales por la que preguntaba. Primeramente porque no sabia la forma adecuada/conveniente de hacerlo, en esta etapa, tanto para subir como bajar. La otra es que , por ejemplo por un tiempo no tengo parlantes adecuados( referente a potencia) pero quiero usar el proyecto tal cual, corro el riesgo que un tercero le meta alto volumen y los parlantes Adiós Pampa mia, tampoco queria modificar ni pre, ni potenciometro ni resistencia a masa, mucho menos tension de fuente. En el momento que disponga de una buena carga hago el ajuste nuevamente. puede que suene la idea disparatada , pero se me ocurrió. Acepto críticas y/o sugestiones.
-Recuerdo unos cuantos años atras, algunos modelos de audio donde se regulaba via transistores de potencia la tension de la fuente, inclusive en fuentes simétricas, actualmente se esta recomendando para alguna ocasión?
-Digamos que quiero provar unos 60W, un buen tiempo, pero no quiero escucharlo(problema ambiente), podría poner un trecho medido (ohms) de una resistencia de alambre tipo calentador, lluviero etc, mismo sabiendo que es netamente resistivo, a diferencia de una bobina móvil. A los efectos de observar los transistores de potencia, es viable? cuanto difiere de la realidad?. Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 25, 2020)

No creo que tu idea funcione muy bien si alguien está empeñado en meter una señal de alto nivel... a menos que sepas que tan alto es el nivel que le pueden dar y cuanto es lo que en realidad resisten tus parlantes. Demasiadas cosas desconocidas para mi gusto.
Yo dejaría todo como está está y agregaría un preset (potenciómetro de ajuste) a las entrada del amplificador..tal como si fuera un control de volumen pero inaccesible desde el exterior. Así puedes ajustar a tu gusto la señal de excitación del amplificador y cuando ya no lo necesites, lo quitás y listo.
Algo muy parecido a esto:








						Como conectar un potenciómetro de volumen | INVENTABLE.EU
					

Cuando agregamos un control de volumen a la entrada de un amplificador, a menudo nos surge la duda sobre como conectar los cables. La salida del potenciómetro que va a la entrada del amplificador es la conexión más fácil: es el terminal central. La cosa se complica con el terminal de masa y de...



					www.inventable.eu
				



pero con un potenciómetro como estos de la izquierda:




__





						Cómo funciona un Preset ó Resistencia Ajustable
					

Buenos días, no tengo muy en claro el funcionamiento del preset. Mi cuestión es que, por ejemplo, en un preset de 10 Kohm, colocando las puntas de prueba del óhmetro en los extremos del mismo, puedo medir 10 Kohm, pero si coloco una en el medio y otra en algún terminal de sus extremos mido: 4...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



Con un poco de artesanía debería darte la solución sin modificar nada serio...


----------



## Hugo Pippan (Ago 25, 2020)

Entendido , gracias.


----------



## En Clave de Retro (Sep 7, 2020)

Hugo Pippan dijo:


> Manteniendo la misma señal de entrada, pero diminuindo la ganancia, crees que en la practica pierdo calidad?



Como muy bien ha indicado @Dr. Zoidberg, puede volver inestable el amplificador porque disminuir la ganancia aumenta la realimentación. Si has usado amplificadores operaciones, sabrás que cuando menos estables son es cuando se usan como seguidores (es decir, ganancia 1), y, sin embargo, son más estables cuando funcionan con mayor amplificación.



Hugo Pippan dijo:


> -Recuerdo unos cuantos años atras, algunos modelos de audio donde se regulaba via transistores de potencia la tension de la fuente, inclusive en fuentes simétricas, actualmente se esta recomendando para alguna ocasión?



Regular la tensión se usa a veces para reducir el zumbido (hum) debido a un insuficiente filtrado. Si quieres regular, no para estabilizar, sino para poder reducir el voltaje de alimentación, es otra cosa. A veces se hace en amplificadores de guitarra a válvulas para lograr distorsión con menor potencia. Pero para un amplificador como el que propones, yo no lo haría, excepto que conozcas el altavoz (parlante) que vas a usar, y preferiblemente la intensidad de la señal de entrada. 

La reducción de la potencia máxima depende de la impedancia de los altavoces. Normalmente, los de 16 ohm reducirán su potencia en mayor medida que los de 8, 6 o 4 ohm. Es posible que con altavoces de 4 ohm ni siquiera tenga efecto (porque la limitación puede ser la corriente máxima de la etapa de salida).



Hugo Pippan dijo:


> -Digamos que quiero provar unos 60W, un buen tiempo, pero no quiero escucharlo(problema ambiente), podría poner un trecho medido (ohms) de una resistencia de alambre tipo calentador, lluviero etc, mismo sabiendo que es netamente resistivo, a diferencia de una bobina móvil. A los efectos de observar los transistores de potencia, es viable? cuanto difiere de la realidad?.



Puedes usar una carga resistiva (no inductiva) para probar el amplificador, sin problemas. No solo se puede hacer, sino que es lo que se suele hacer. ¡Yo no querría probar ningún amplificador de 60 W usando altavoces! Es muy molesto, incluso a 10 W. 
Puedes usar varias resistencias de óxido o película de metal en paralelo, que es relativamente barato. Incluso las de carbón/carbono sirven, que son más baratas.
Evidentemente, la respuesta del amplificador no será la misma que con un altavoz, pero para probar potencia máxima, estabilidad, distorsión, etc. suele ser una prueba bastante buena.

Opinio también, como @Dr. Zoidberg, que lo mejor es usar un potenciómetro para regular el volumen, o sino un conjunto de conmutadores y resistencias. En el post #10 dices que no quieres usar un potenciómetro. ¿Por qué?


----------



## Hugo Pippan (Sep 27, 2020)

Referente a no querer usar potenciometro fue un "apuro" mio, con la imagen que tenemos del potenciometro expuesto a ser variado externamente, me olvidé que podía adaptarlo dentro o mismo reemplazando por un pre set ajustable. Gracias


----------

